# Neon/Tropical Rainbow (Using the Kryolan UV-DG Pallette) Tut



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeeze.. wasn't that name a mouthful  
Well anyways.. Here is my first tutorial that i am doing on Specktra. I'm only doing the eyes !! It may be a bit too bright for some people but I like it ! 
So lets get started ! 






Here are the products that i used . 





(On Left) Kryolan UV-DG Pallette
(Eyeshadows Top - Bottom) Gulfstream, Cool Heat, Climate Blue, NYX Cherry, Bold as Gold, TKB Pop Mica Lemon Drop, Shockwave, UD Flash, NYX Yellow
Blacktrack Fluidline
(Brushes) MAC 219, Loew Cornell #1 Shader, Concealer Brush from Target

& this is the look we are going for





The KRYOLAN Pallette needs to be used wet so i like to keep a little glass of water and a towel near by. 
I use a concealer brush but you can use any small brush that is for "wet" products !

How to use the Kryolan Pallette - Dip your brush in water . Wipe off the extra water on your towel . You want the brush to be just barely damp. Run your brush over the color a few times. Then you can apply it on your eye ! 

Apply UV Yellow on the inner corner of your eye, stopping at the crease . 





UV-Orange next to it 






Then UV Pink next to the orange ! Do not go past the crease !





Apply UV Purple above UV Pink above your crease 






Then UV Green & UV Blue on your lower lashline . (UV Green inner UV Blue outer)






Great ! Now you have a super vibrant base for the eyeshadows that you will put on . 
Since the area that you will apply colors on is very small, i like to use a small eyeshadow brush such as the MAC 219. 

Above UV-Yellow, put a mixture of NYX Yellow and TKB Lemon Drop Pop!






Above UV-Orange, put Shockwave. 






Then above UV-Pink put NYX Cherry





BTW I usually blend as I go so with each additional color, i do small circular strokes over the harsh line. 

In your crease, apply UD Flash





Apply Bold As Gold on your inner corner, around your tear duct, and on your browbone . 






On your lower lashline, apply Gulfstream, Cool Heat, and Climate Blue in that order starting from your inner corner !





Then, line your waterline with Blacktrack Fluidline, apply Mascara/False Lashes and you are done! 

For false lashes i used Ardell #165.. i think and another pair of lashes cut in half 
















The Kryolan pallette just makes colors that you put on top of it pop!


Thanks for looking !


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow that looks so cool! I really want this Krylon palette now, I've seen it quite a bit around Specktra lately, does anyone know where I can find it? The colours pop so crazy, imagine that in a blacklight?

Also, great job on the blending. The watercolor-style eyeshadows are always so damn hard to blend.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it! Looks great.. I wish I could pull the colors off but it just doesn't work on me!  Looks great on you!!


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 11, 2008)

Whoa! Thats hot! I really like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 11, 2008)

I got mine from ebay from the seller "shrinkle" .


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_ I really want this Kryolan palette now...does anyone know where I can find it?_

 

6-Color UV Aquacolor Palette KRYOLAN Makeup Paint NEON - eBay (item 360069846090 end time Aug-10-08 15:08:45 PDT)


Silly Farm - Kryolan Palettes


----------



## deborahhh (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesomeeeee. Most of the Kryolan UV palette eyes I've seen have been pretty poorly blended, but this is pretty awesome.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 12, 2008)

awesome , love it!


----------



## nikki (Jul 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 12, 2008)

Those colors are awesome.


----------



## macedout (Jul 12, 2008)

great look. are these kroylan easy to use? i just discovered them today.-i m not sure are they e/s, body paint, or something else?


----------



## delidee32 (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks gorgeous


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 12, 2008)

This looks great!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 12, 2008)

I just recreated this, but I used all MAC shadows, instead.
it came out really great!
thanks for this tut<3


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_I got mine from ebay from the seller "shrinkle" . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xXmakeupaddictX* 

 
_6-Color UV Aquacolor Palette KRYOLAN Makeup Paint NEON - eBay (item 360069846090 end time Aug-10-08 15:08:45 PDT)


Silly Farm - Kryolan Palettes




_

 
Ah, awesome, thanks a lot! Aw damn...there goes MY money.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 12, 2008)

Great tut!  Love this look!!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2008)

love it!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_I just recreated this, but I used all MAC shadows, instead.
it came out really great!
thanks for this tut<3_

 
ooh want to share ??


----------



## PMBG83 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow Im usually not into the rainbow looks, but this I love!


----------



## Celly (Jul 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I am going to try this look


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_great look. are these kroylan easy to use? i just discovered them today.-i m not sure are they e/s, body paint, or something else?_

 
You can use them as facepaint or eyeshadow or whatever you want ! They are like watercolor paints so you have to use them wet . It can be a bit tricky at first but after you get used to them they are great to use a base. They just make anything you put on top really vibrant. They also glow under a blacklight


----------



## Rockette13 (Jul 16, 2008)

This looks amazing! I have been wanting the UV Palette for about...hmmm... a year and a half now? I need to just go ahead and get it. Lol.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_You can use them as facepaint or eyeshadow or whatever you want ! They are like watercolor paints so you have to use them wet . It can be a bit tricky at first but after you get used to them they are great to use a base. They just make anything you put on top really vibrant. They also glow under a blacklight _

 
They glow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that is soo cool! I really want this now, damn you! lol

This look is so bright and beautiful, love it.


----------



## ceecee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow!  Beautiful!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome!! I love how the Kryolan makes it so bright


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 16, 2008)

Gorgoues! I looooove that look!  Thank you


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

HOT! Love it


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2008)

HOT! HOT! HOT! love it


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do this for us


----------



## cuiran (Jul 29, 2008)

Great tut! Love this look!!!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, you did a great job.  It looks great!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 7, 2008)

This is gorgeous, I HAVE to try it sometime!


----------



## Shannyn (Aug 7, 2008)

Yay great tutorial! It came out looking fantastic. I love bright colors. I really want that Kryolan Pallette now.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 9, 2008)

Following up to my previous post, I just wanted to let you know that this tutorial made me buy the Kryolan UV-DG Palette from Shrinkle. WAY TO GO! YOU OWE ME $35! Hahaha jk...seriously though, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2008)

I really like the intensity of this look!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! good job


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 13, 2008)

Love it! Great Job!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 14, 2008)

love the bright look
looks great


----------



## varga_gal (Aug 16, 2008)

Excellent tutorial. The colours are fab and blended so well!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2008)

Super nice!


----------



## nazia (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats awesome! I love this rainbow look.


----------



## jt1088 (Aug 27, 2008)

so creative. i loveee the vibrant colors!


----------



## XSnowdancerX (Oct 23, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh! Now I need some Kryolan! This is hot!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 27, 2008)

omg this is amazing


----------



## peace.love.mac (Oct 28, 2008)

This looks really good! Im gonna try this look now haha


----------



## bsquared (Nov 13, 2008)

great look! love the colors


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 15, 2008)

wow.. if only i could pull of all those colors! you're really talented though. it's pretty and not tacky. that kryolan pallet looks really tempting though. vibrant colors are up my alley


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

beautiful! such a lovely look, but what else can you expect from kryolan? it looks wonderful on you, darling. ^^


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 28, 2011)

I Luv rainbow looks!! Very nice!!!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 28, 2011)

I Luv rainbow looks!! Very nice!!!


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 28, 2011)

LOVVEEEE!!!!

  	makes me super excited to get mine now... when the postman finally delivers it


----------

